# Re-certify?



## dnm4345 (Sep 22, 2011)

Is it true that if you're already certified that you will have to re- certify within a year after ICD-10 comes out? If so, I wonder if it would be just like taking the CPC exam all over again??


----------



## Natbratt (Sep 22, 2011)

I believe its only for the ICD-10. That's my understanding.


----------



## Ellen Hart (Sep 22, 2011)

How I understand this is that we will one be test over the ICD-10, 75 questions, open book, online, unproctored, use any resource available.  The testing time is Oct 1, 2012 thru Sept 20, 2014.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Sep 22, 2011)

Please note, it is not "re-certifying," its a proficiency type exam.


----------

